# 30 Martial Arts Stars Who Need More Work



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

30 Martial Arts Stars Who Need More Work



> A self-explanatory list. A list of guys and gals whose names you might have never heard but whose onscreen physical prowess would remain in your memory if you've seen any of them in action.


 
Jeff Wincott 
Loren Avedon 
Yukari Ôshima
Richard Norton
Jeff Speakman
Ron Yuan 
Paco Christian Prieto 
Ron Hall
Matt Mullins
Keith Cooke 
Thomas Ian Griffith 
Phillip Rhee 
Matthias Hues
Kenn Scott
James Lew 
Darren Shahlavi
Chris Casamassa
John Barrett 
Vince Murdocco
Ong Soo Han 
Brandon Gaines 
David Bradley
William Zabka
Jeffrey Falcon 
Michael Worth 
Ken McLeod 
Sophia Crawford 
Peter Cunningham
Ho-Sung Pak
Chuck Jeffreys


----------



## granfire (Apr 7, 2011)

Got any chicks on the list?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 7, 2011)

Oddly one of the few names I recognised, because of her work on Buffy:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0186962/

I've also heard of Jeff Speakman, Ho-Sung Pak and Richard Norton.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2011)

granfire said:


> Got any chicks on the list?


 
Yukari Ôshima and Sophia Crawford


----------



## Omar B (Apr 7, 2011)

So funny, I was watching No Retreat No Surrender 2 yesterday!  so yes, I'm the guy who still watches Loren Avedon moves.  Some of those names are a blast from the past though!

Jeff Wincott -  Great Villain
Loren Avedon - Decent fighter, bad actor.  Kinda like Don The Dragon Wilson
Richard Norton - Love this guy
Jeff Speakman - Jeff rules, Street Knight and The Perfect Weapon ruled.
Matt Mullins - A name I have not heard in years
Phillip Rhee - Time for Best Of The Best 19 yet?
Matthias Hues - I Come In Peace!  No Surrender, No Retread 3!
Chris Casamassa - Holy crap, remember WMAC Masters?
David Bradley - My second favorite American Ninja, after Dudikoff.


----------



## K-man (Apr 7, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Oddly one of the few names I recognised, because of her work on Buffy:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0186962/
> 
> I've also heard of Jeff Speakman, Ho-Sung Pak and Richard Norton.


Richard is a friend of mine and only a couple of years younger. I suspect the tyrany of age may have something to do with the lack of opportunity. Even so, he is still one of the fastest guys I have seen. If you ever get the chance to attend any of his seminars, don't miss the opportunity. He spends half the year here and the other half in the US.

Just for fun. 



 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TctcMPIRaC0&NR=1


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Apr 8, 2011)

From Sophia Crawford's IMDB...  



> 1995 *Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie* (stunt double: Pink Ranger)
> 
> 
> 1993 *Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers* (TV series) (stunt double)


 
:bangahead:


----------

